# Installing Windows 10 on New PC?



## CK011885 (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm going to be building a new PC on Christmas and want to install Windows 10 on it. I have Windows 10 on my current PC, which I installed upgrading from 8.1 with the files on a USB. How do I go about installing a clean copy of Windows 10 on this new PC? I think I recall something about installing it once makes Microsoft recognize your hardware, but since this will be a PC I'm not sure what steps I need to take. Do I need to go 8.1 -> 10 or is there a method of going directly to 10?


----------



## Kursah (Dec 6, 2015)

So are you transferring your Windows install from your current PC then? Is that the goal here? My first questions with your current PC is if you're running an OEM version of the OS if it came with your PC. Or if you bought the OS separately. This could affect you being able to migrate 10 over...but you might be able to install 8/8.1 using the key...and installing and upgrading that way.

I'm assuming by your system specs you purchased 8.1 for it...if so, and you want to keep that license on your old PC...buy a new copy of 7/8/10 for the new PC. Otherwise, transfer it over...at worst you call Microsoft and get a computer voice and spend 10 minutes typing in a bunch of numbers to register with the new hardware.

Newer versions of Windows 10 ISO take 7 and 8/8.1 keys during installation (if 1511 ISO was re-released)...or are supposed to. This would make a clean install with a 7/8 key possible and was supposed to have happened...I honestly haven't been keeping track since they pulled the new ISO weeks ago. I upgraded and did a fresh install with it, but the PC already had 10 on it once...so it auto-activated.

At worst you gotta buy a copy of the OS, which at that point it might be cheaper to find a deal on 7 or 8/8.1 to upgrade to 10 from I would get Pro, no higher or lower IMHO.

I hope that helps.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 6, 2015)

You're going to have to buy another license ($100 for Home; $140 for Pro).  The free upgrade offer is tied to the hardware; it is not transferrable.


I downloaded the ISO via the Download Tool and used Rufus to unpack the ISO on to the USB stick.  I enter the key from the Windows 10 packaging when it asks for it (never even opened access to the DVD inside).  Pretty sure DVD install doesn't let you install UEFI boot where USB stick does.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 6, 2015)

Unless you bought a retail copy of W8 then no. OEM is not transferable and now that you upgraded its tied to the hardware. You will have to buy another copy. Newegg has a 15% off 10 Home


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 6, 2015)

CK011885 said:


> I'm going to be building a new PC on Christmas and want to install Windows 10 on it. I have Windows 10 on my current PC, which I installed upgrading from 8.1 with the files on a USB. How do I go about installing a clean copy of Windows 10 on this new PC? I think I recall something about installing it once makes Microsoft recognize your hardware, but since this will be a PC I'm not sure what steps I need to take. Do I need to go 8.1 -> 10 or is there a method of going directly to 10?



What's your intended PC specs ??


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 6, 2015)

So you have 2 options if you have a *NON-OEM* version of W10 now:

A)  Keep using the license you have now with your current PC and keep it running as is, and buy a new license (either 10, or 8.1 & upgrade to 10) for your new PC and start from scratch. There are several methods to accomplish this.

B)  Transfer you current W10 license to your new PC, call MS to reactivate it on the new hardware, then retire you current PC.



> What's your intended PC specs ??



IMHO this question has become less & less relevant, as W10 will run fine even on hardware that is a few generations old, given sufficient ram and disk space.   I have it running very well on an old C2D machine right now nottaproblemo  

No, it is NOT a screamin speeeed demon, but it does just fine for everyday basics like email, browsing and photos for an 8 yo child....

Surely anyone building a new machine today would have enough sense to use relatively up to date hardware, yes ?


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 7, 2015)

IMHO this question has become less & less relevant, as W10 will run fine even on hardware that is a few generations old, given sufficient ram and disk space.

This is why I asked only because my core haswell i3 and Radeon 5700 and 5700 rpm Sata couldn't handle it with 4GB mem , even though Microsoft said it would be fine....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2015)

You will have to reinstall windows 8.1 with the key you have the upgrade again. I had a windows 8.1 to windows 10 upgrade and I switch from Raid to AHCI and windows wanted to reactivate which it failed to do so giving me a error saying key was already activated. You could imagine my rage when this happened.. I did switch any hardware out but only a software change and windows thought I had changed the hard drive.


----------



## HWTactics (Dec 7, 2015)

This may be somewhat "gray market", but there are OEM Win 7 COAs available on ebay for $20-25 that can be upgraded to Win 10 after.  Only had a problem with standard online activation a couple times, and in those cases they passed phone activation instead.



r.h.p said:


> This is why I asked only because my core haswell i3 and Radeon 5700 and 5700 rpm Sata couldn't handle it with 4GB mem , even though Microsoft said it would be fine....



Win 10 wouldn't be compatible with the Radeon 5700 due to the lack of Win 10 drivers for that older generation of cards, no?  I've heard the same problems from owners of 5450 cards.  Some generations of older Nvidia cards are losing driver support this coming 2016 spring too, but at least there are _some_ Win 10 drivers.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 7, 2015)

HWTactics said:


> This may be somewhat "gray market", but there are OEM Win 7 COAs available on ebay for $20-25 that can be upgraded to Win 10 after.  Only had a problem with standard online activation a couple times, and in those cases they passed phone activation instead.




That's not gray at all. Completely illegal if it is used. Unless your selling the board with it.


----------



## CK011885 (Dec 11, 2015)

r.h.p said:


> What's your intended PC specs ??



Upgrading to an i5-6600k and reusing the GTX 970 in my current PC. So I forgot to check this thread and read all the responses now and feel a little overloaded. Installing Windows 8.1 first with the key I have and upgrading to 10 will work, am I understanding that right?



Kursah said:


> Newer versions of Windows 10 ISO take 7 and 8/8.1 keys during installation (if 1511 ISO was re-released)...or are supposed to. This would make a clean install with a 7/8 key possible and was supposed to have happened...I honestly haven't been keeping track since they pulled the new ISO weeks ago.



Can anyone confirm that would work, that seems like the easiest solution? Thank you all for the responses.


----------



## erixx (Dec 11, 2015)

I have reused the free upgrade of Win 10 successfully on a new mobo, so it is *not true that it is "tied".* But you will have to call, say the licence is used for ONE computer only and enter a series of codes...


Another good thing is, if you have to reinstall win8 first, you don't have to install brazillions of Windows Updates to "prepare" the system for the upgrade. You just go to the Win 10 page and use the installer/downloader.

If directly using old keys for Win10 does work, I do not know, sir...


----------



## Jetster (Dec 11, 2015)

erixx said:


> I have reused the free upgrade of Win 10 successfully on a new mobo, so it is *not true that it is "tied".* But you will have to call, say the licence is used for ONE computer only and enter a series of codes...



Then I guess it is "tied" otherwise you would not have to call


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Dec 11, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You're going to have to buy another license ($100 for Home; $140 for Pro).  The free upgrade offer is tied to the hardware; it is not transferrable.
> 
> 
> I downloaded the ISO via the Download Tool and used Rufus to unpack the ISO on to the USB stick.  I enter the key from the Windows 10 packaging when it asks for it (never even opened access to the DVD inside).  Pretty sure DVD install doesn't let you install UEFI boot where USB stick does.



Do As FordGT States 

Download the MS Media Creation tool on current Pc , Should allow you to create iso bootable usb/cd to install on other PC 
May Need new Product key 

Perform a clean installation using a USB or DVD


Run the media creation tool.
Select *Create installation media for another PC*.
Choose the language, edition, and architecture (64-bit or 32-bit) for Windows 10.
Follow the steps to create the installation media, and then select *Finish* when it’s done.
When you’re ready to perform a clean installation, turn on your PC, insert the DVD or USB flash drive you created, and then shut down your PC.
Restart your PC, and then press any key to boot from the DVD or USB flash drive.

If you restart your PC and your current version of Windows starts, you might have to open a boot menu or change the boot order in your PC's BIOS or UEFI settings so that your PC boots from the media. To open a boot menu or change the boot order, you'll typically need to press a combination of keys (such as F2, F12, Delete, or Esc) immediately after you turn on your PC. For instructions on changing the boot order for your PC, check the documentation that came with your PC or go to the manufacturer's website.

If changing the boot menu or order doesn't work, try again by signing in to Windows, shutting down, and then starting your PC.


On the *Install Windows* page, enter your language and other preferences, and then select *Next*.
Select *Install Windows*.
On the *Enter the product key to activate Windows* page, enter your product key. The product key should be in a purchase confirmation email if you bought Windows 10. It looks like this: PRODUCT KEY: XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX.

*Note*
If you’ve already successful activated Windows 10 on this PC, including if you upgraded by taking advantage of the free upgrade offer you won't need to enter a Windows 10 product key. You can skip the product key page by selecting the *Skip* button. Your PC will automatically activate later.
On the *License terms* page, if you accept the license terms, select *I accept the license terms*, and then select *Next*.
On the *Which type of installation do you want?* page, select *Custom*.
On the *Where do you want to install Windows?* page, select the partition that you want, select the formatting option you want to perform (if needed), and then follow the instructions.
When you've finished formatting, select *Next*.
Follow the rest of the setup instructions to finish installing Windows


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 11, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You're going to have to buy another license ($100 for Home; $140 for Pro). The free upgrade offer is tied to the hardware; it is not transferrable.



He can still move the Windows 10 install to a new PC, I just did last week with my steambox (upgraded from i3-2100 to i5-4670) BUT I had to chat with MS support. This doesn't seem to be standarized by MS yet though but he could give it a shot before buying a new license.  I mean, we've been able to move OEM installs this way before (with the old "my motheboard died" method).


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Oh, here is the deal.

If your original version of Windows, that was upgraded to Windows 10, was an OEM version(most copies are), then your Windows 10 is OEM as well.  OEM copies of windows can not _legally_ be transferred to a new computer.  That isn't saying it can not be done, it just can't legally be done.  Calling the number to activate the OEM copy on a different PC is not legal.  It works, but isn't legal.  Sometimes you can even get lucky and it will activate over the internet, again, it may work, but it isn't legal.  Suggesting someone use these methods to transfer an OEM version of Windows to a new computer is the same as suggesting they pirate it, both are equally as illegal.

If your original version of Windows, that was upgraded to Windows 10, was a retail version, then your copy of Windows 10 is also considered a retail version.  In that case you can legally transfer Windows to a new computer as long as you delete it from the old computer.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 11, 2015)

I've read that the latest build of Windows 10 now accepts Windows 7/8/8.1 product keys during activation.  I haven't tried it myself yet, but you might give it a go.


----------



## taox (Dec 11, 2015)

if you're using the same ssd then you can just re-enter your win8 key. i changed all of my hardware except for the ssd and it allowed me to use my windows 8 key. you will probably have to reformat so your drivers will match and not crash.


----------

